# Waffle House between the Orlando airport and Disney



## May mom (Aug 6, 2009)

My dh loves the Waffle House and the only time we go is on vacation, since there isn't one near DC.  We are staying at AKV and since our plane gets in early, I'd like to stop at a Waffle House somewhere in between the airport and AKV, any ideas as to where the most convenient one is?  There seems to be one off of Sand Lake, but is it in a good area?  Thanks.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 9, 2009)

Sand Lake btw I-4 & MCO cuts a swath thru sections of Orlando that are well-heeled with upscale shops, and others that are lacking in modern graces and appropriate landscaping... not "bad" per se,  just needing attention. IMHO, IHOP and Denny's are better bets for breakfasts in Orlando.


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 10, 2009)

But you do not get that big hello when you come into the store. They say hello, but on a smaller scale.


----------



## cindi (Aug 10, 2009)

There is one on the way to downtown Disney.  I can't remember the road!  It is just off the interstate and almost directly across from the big sign that says downtown disney.  I will look tonight and figure out which road that is.  If you are driving on I4, it is just adjacent to the Pirates Cove miniature golf course.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Aug 10, 2009)

"Cracker Barrel" or "Bob Evans"


----------



## Numismatist (Aug 10, 2009)

Waffle House is our favorite breakfast spot when at Disney.  There are a number on 192; however, the closest is next to Crossroads a shopping center just outside the Disney gates at the Downtown Disney side.

Waffle House RULES!


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 10, 2009)

yes, there is one at the Crossroads, exit to Hwy 135 I believe, which is the exit to Downtown Disney.


----------



## cclendinen (Aug 10, 2009)

*Yes.*

http://hosted.where2getit.com/waffl...r_search&addressline=32822&search=Search Maps

The one off McCoy would be the nearest the ariport.


----------



## cayman love r (Aug 13, 2009)

Just be sure DH's life insurance premium is paid before you go to Waffle House.  Nothing very healthy there.  My wife won't let me near them.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 16, 2009)

What is so special about WH? I met someone up North who was from the South and he said he missed eating at a WH and Krispy Kreme. Funny because he worked at a Cracker Barrel in RI.


----------



## Greg G (Aug 16, 2009)

In our experience Waffle House is like a small diner (they are small).  They have a cozy feeling to them and the service is very quick once you get in.  The grilling area is right behind the counter so you can see them making the eggs, waffles, toast, bacon, etc and there is very little time between when your order is done and when it's on your table.  I think you get more attention from the waitresses because it is small.  They are always coming by and refilling your coffee or seeing if you need anything.
We like to sit in the booths or at the counter when we go to them.
Also we only get to go to these on vacation as there are none around where we live.


Greg


----------



## Dori (Aug 16, 2009)

My husband also loves Waffle House for breakfast.  Whe we head south, it is always one one our stops. They do make a good toasted western!

Dori


----------



## Kozman (Aug 18, 2009)

May mom said:


> My dh loves the Waffle House and the only time we go is on vacation, since there isn't one near DC.  We are staying at AKV and since our plane gets in early, I'd like to stop at a Waffle House somewhere in between the airport and AKV, any ideas as to where the most convenient one is?  There seems to be one off of Sand Lake, but is it in a good area?  Thanks.



I had a very, very bad experience at a Waffle House in TN.  For that reason I have not returned in almost 20 years.  I'd elaborate, but it would not be very good for the appetite!


----------



## Numismatist (Aug 18, 2009)

This thread is funny!:hysterical:


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 30, 2009)

waffle house is definitely on my list of places I do not eat!  If I HAVE to go out for breakfast on the road it is Cracker Barrel, and then I get the oatmeal.   If we are desparate, we will go to Bob Evans, though most of the time we are disappointed.  We usually picnic for breakfast on the road (though I understand that is not a possibility when you are flying).  I guess I am just not a fan of greasy food, especially for the first meal of the day!:ignore:


----------



## shagnut (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah, but you can't get the famous hash browns anywhere else but the Waffle House. I have seen Kelli order a triple hashbrown (extra crispy) and eat the whole thing.  I love their omelets too. We usually eat at WH after a concert. It's almost a tradition.  

We also like Cracker Barrell. Love the hashbrown casserole and fried apples.

Yumm, think we'll go out for breakfast.  shaggy


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 31, 2009)

Kozman said:


> I had a very, very bad experience at a Waffle House in TN.  For that reason I have not returned in almost 20 years.  I'd elaborate, but it would not be very good for the appetite!



Hmm, sounds like an experience my sister had when they opened one here off I-475. 

Smart not to elaborate.


----------

